# Should i buy this dasher?



## loxarn (Jan 16, 2008)

-77
90000km
1 previous owner
brown interior


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Should i buy this dasher? (loxarn)*

That looks like a great condition car. Have you got some full-car shots?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Should i buy this dasher? (jackfrost1031)*

Yes, buy it! RR tire appears to be the original. It was probably the spare. Replace that right away. I have had two original B1 tires blow up, and the results are not always positive.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha... its the Baby-S*** Yellow cousin to Mr Hanky
BUY IT!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Should i buy this dasher? (loxarn)*

Heck In a heat beat.


----------

